# vegas vs chicago



## pumbaa (Aug 21, 2012)

wondering if you were coming out of school with experience and had the choice to move to either cit which would it be and why? this is my decision i have to make now. i am wanting to leave charlotte and go to either one of these cities.


----------



## edredlee (Aug 21, 2012)

Never been to Vegas, Chicago is fantastic if you're ok with cold winters. Great established restaurants and many upcoming ones. Chicago is becoming (if not already) one of THE destination food cities.


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 21, 2012)

yeah, vegas has the union so pay will be superior and im sure cost of living is lower but there is something about chicago that peaks my interest. also with my fiancee and me having family and friends there that helps. working in charleston was amazingly fun and rewarding, i want that feeling again.


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 21, 2012)

I loved living downtown Chicago and walking everywhere or taking the train. You will want for nothing in Chicago. As mentioned there is the cold, but I love cold and snow. Besides you'd be close to the promised land - Wisconsin!

I've only been to Vegas as a tourist. I'd be willing to give it a go for sure if I was in your shoes, but I think there are way too many distractions to lead into temptation in Vegas.

-AJ


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 21, 2012)

distractions wont bother me, i am pretty focused as a person. i will say i would have to live in edgewater or lakeview so i wouldnt be right downtown but in a northern part of the city but still vibrant right near the lake, close to wrig., and so on. The cost of not needing to own a car will help offset costs, it is just a hard decision for me.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 21, 2012)

Chicago is beautiful, and a food-lover's paradise.


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 21, 2012)

I met Chris Jones from Moto and got to work with him for a day and he just left me with this impression that Chicago is just where you want to be, and it is. The financial part of it is my big thing, and the financial part of vegas is great with the union but I just dont know if i want to live in vegas.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 21, 2012)

Chi-Town. Something about Vegas turns me off. I really have no desire to even visit.


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 21, 2012)

wow chicago overwhelmingly


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 21, 2012)

ohh and knerd sorry i havent got back to you its been crazy for me the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Duckfat (Aug 21, 2012)

Chicago is an easy choice IMO especially if you are an hourly worker that will be Unionized in Vegas. You might think that would mean better pay but with Union houses it also can mean you get stuck in a position and can stay there a long time. Very few of the restaurants that are connected with celebrity Chef's see them in the kitchen on a regular basis. Now if your going to Vegas as an Executive Chef or other professional staff position that's another story. Chi-Town has a zillion great establishments and many celebrity Chef's that actually work their own kitchens so for the right person that can be a killer learning opportunity. Chicago is a great city. Vegas is a tourist pit. Very different worlds and work environments. 

Dave


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been to Vegas a few times with the boys, and the thought of actually living there holds zero appeal for me. Never been to Chicago (it's on the list), but work issues aside (I don't know anything about unions and/or opportunities for work in the restaurant business), it would be my choice hands down. If I had family/friends in Chicago, it would make the decision even easier.


----------



## The Edge (Aug 21, 2012)

I grew up in Las Vegas, and while I haven't been to Chicago, I would pick Chicago in a heartbeat. There isn't much to do in vegas besides the casino's, and while it doesn't have the super cold winters Chicago does, it does have the extremely hot summers. Try walking outside at midnight and having it be 102 degrees, it sucks. Vegas was built for tourists, so if you've been, you've probably seen most of what it has to offer anyway. And no farmers markets that I've found either. Only reason that brings me back now is to visit family, or to pass through on my way to other locals. Just MHO, and why I live in Reno now.


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 21, 2012)

Duckfat you are the man, this clears things up greatly. Also thanks for all the help with the resume and everything. Everyone on this forum has been a great help.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 22, 2012)

Chicago without question. Vegas wouldn't even be close to my top ten choices of cities to work in. 

Find a job you love and learn at and make the financials work. Much later in your journey should you let money dictate where you work.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Aug 22, 2012)

The Edge said:


> I grew up in Las Vegas, and while I haven't been to Chicago, I would pick Chicago in a heartbeat. There isn't much to do in vegas besides the casino's, and while it doesn't have the super cold winters Chicago does, it does have the extremely hot summers. Try walking outside at midnight and having it be 102 degrees, it sucks. Vegas was built for tourists, so if you've been, you've probably seen most of what it has to offer anyway. And no farmers markets that I've found either. Only reason that brings me back now is to visit family, or to pass through on my way to other locals. Just MHO, and why I live in Reno now.


My wife grew up in Vegas and feels much the same way, I think. The only reason to go back is to visit family; the city itself holds no real interest for her. 
On the opposite side of that, we have several friends who grew up in/used to live in Chicago and all of them really liked it.


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I moved to Vegas in my early 20s For nearly 2 years, and I worked at one of those fancy big name celebrity chef restaurants. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. The money was decent, and a party was easily found, but what a miserable lifestyle. 

If I moved to a job I would want it to be in Napa, but maybe that's just my private agenda creeping in.


Edit: oh and btw, yes I saw that chef on premise one time.... For about 30 seconds. I believe he said "Hey."


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 22, 2012)

Chicago would be my vote......As far as the weather I would take 20* over 120* anytime.


----------



## Duckfat (Aug 23, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> Duckfat you are the man, this clears things up greatly. Also thanks for all the help with the resume and everything. Everyone on this forum has been a great help.



Always glad top help an aspiring Chef out. Shoot me a PM any time if you have a question. I've only been here a short while but I agree every one on this forum is very helpful and there's a lot of talent and experience here.

Dave


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 23, 2012)

I am so excited and nervous to do this. I am moving 900 miles from where I am at. Also I am going to take a position cut and I am totally fine with that knowing my skills are not where they need to be at that level in Chicago. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 23, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> I am so excited and nervous to do this. I am moving 900 miles from where I am at. Also I am going to take a position cut and I am totally fine with that knowing my skills are not where they need to be at that level in Chicago. Thanks everyone for the help.



Good luck pumbaa!


----------



## Duckfat (Aug 24, 2012)

Best of Luck with the move pumbaa and let us know how things are working out! 

Dave


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 24, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> I am so excited and nervous to do this. I am moving 900 miles from where I am at. Also I am going to take a position cut and I am totally fine with that knowing my skills are not where they need to be at that level in Chicago. Thanks everyone for the help.



Make sure you let us know where you are at once you are settled in and congrats on the new direction.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah Chicago, no question about it! I am biased but that's because Chicago is without a doubt fighting with New York to become THE food destination.


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 27, 2012)

Well house is worth about $12k less than I paid for it. So I have to rent it which I am sure will be easy in this market but just yet another speed bump. Once I figure this out it is time to go. I wont be moving until after the first of the year when I finally graduate. Also stereo pete can you tell me some good places that are more affordable i have heard edgewater, lakeview, and andersonville are my best bets. also parts of uptown or even irving park parts are ok.


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 27, 2012)

Also stereo.pete do you know any chef's that i could stage for?


----------

